# Pocket Camp Friend IDs!



## bighill (Oct 26, 2017)

I know lots of people have mixed emotions about Pocket Camp. I live in Australia so I have been able to get it pre-release and I LOVE IT! I thought it would get boring, but there is lots to aim for and play for, if you want to have a great RV, or a cool camp with lots of campers, you can aim for KK's stool or Nook's chair (I think it is), you can also upgrade your tent etc etc etc. It's a great mobile game and I will be playing a lot! 

I made this thread for people to share their friend ID for the pocket camp game  Mine is 2417 6326 754.


----------



## cornimer (Oct 26, 2017)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?436574-Animal-Crossing-Pocket-Camp-Friend-ID-List Great idea, but there's already a thread like this. Try posting your ID in there


----------



## bighill (Oct 26, 2017)

whoops! I tried looking before, thank you!


----------

